# information for a new betta owner



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

So someone thought it would be nice to get me a betta fish. I don't have any supplies other than some flake food that I feed it every other day. I've had it for about a week and I clean his cup out thoroughly whenever it looks dirty. My place stays pretty warm and he is by my window so he can get some sun during the day. I've been thinking about turning a big candle holder into his home but I'dhhave to wash it out first. It holds about a half of a gallon. I talked to a lady at petco today and she gave me a care sheet for some information. She showed me a really cool bowl that can hang on the wall, but I wouldn't be able to put it up because I can't put nails in these walls. So I was wondering if there was anything else that I needed to get? I also have a fake plant thing that I was going to put in its new home. I was completely unprepared for this fish, and have never had a fish before. So can anybody help me?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IMO, if you're on a budget this is a neat tank for a Betta and it even has a lid. All you need is a heater and Seachem Prime to condition the water and render the Ammonia harmless. Replace one gallon of water twice a week and add two drops of Prime per gallon every day.

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/aq...36-catid-300065?var_id=36-16838&_t=pfm=search

Anything with fewer than 2.5 gallons would be a real pain in the you-know-what to maintain; at least for me. 

Other things you'll need, in order of importance:

1. A filter (makes maintenance so much easier with fewer and smaller water changes)
2. Pelleted food like NLS without as many fillers as some flake and other pelleted food
3. Five pounds of sand or gravel
4. Silk or live plants so he has something to rest on.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't have any money until the first. And I'm trying to move out of this shelter with that money. I don't know why my friend would think that I would want a fish in my situation. So I have to make do with what I can.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

You can't keep the fish in that cup. Please get him a tank with a heater as soon as possible, a filter or gravel isn't necessary for now but he'll be exposed to very harmful levels of ammonia. 

If you can't provide him with the minimal necessities of a tank, a heater and food then you could see if you can return him to the store.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I didn't buy it. It was given to me. The person was going to flush it because it wouldn't fight. I don't have any money right now as I said. I didn't ask for the fish,and I didn't buy it. I just said I'd take it to keep it from getting flushed. I stated that in my original post. I've never had a fish before but I couldn't let my friend flush it. So I'm asking for help. What can I do for it until I can get it a better home? All I have is it's cup that the friend had it in. Petco said it would be fine because they don't like big spaces and lived in hoof prints. I've never heard of that before, but she said to just change his cup 1-2 a month and feed it a pinch of flakes once every other day.


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

Beta fish can survive for short periods of times in very small amounts of water however he will not last very long in a cup. 

The more water the better. Any larger container made from (most) plastic or glass will be fine, just make sure it's really well cleaned (not with soap!!!) before you put him in. Whether it's large tupaware container, plastic bucket, plastic bin, vase, hard plastic lunchbox.....something you probably already have laying around. The bigger the better his chances of survival to start. 

Feed him very little. Most beginners don't realise how little food these guys need. If he doesn't eat it in 30sec then it's probably too much. Make sure you take out any unbeaten food or poo from the tank as soon as possible, a straw is very good for this. Put your finger over the end (out of water), put the straw down onto the food/poo and take your finger off. It'll suck the waste up. 

I understand that money is not available to everyone and I'm sorry to hear you are in this situation. But for your little fish the more water the water.

Also if you don't have access to a dechlorinator (such as seachem prime) and if distiller water is too expensive then make sure you leave the tap water in a bucket or something for a couple days to let the chlorine evaporate. Chlorine is a poison to your little guy. 

I hope this helps. 


Feel free to ask as many questions as needed


----------



## Mylz (Feb 10, 2015)

I would suggest getting a bucket of tap water out now to leave for a few days so that you can change your little guys water soon. I am going to suggest that you try and change it every one to two days while he is in the cup. Too many changes will stress him, but with such little water volume the ammonia will probably build up to unsafe levels in less than a day. Ammonia will kill fish and is created by uneaten food decomposing, fish poo breaking down and I believe the fishes respiratory cycle.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, there are tons of free/cheap options for housing a betta. Plastic storage bins or buckets that haven't been exposed to chemicals are great, easily available, cheap options. The cups are only meant to be temporary housing at the store until they are sold. A lot of pet store employees are given (and thus give out) terrible information regarding bettas; they need a decent amount of room to swim and to prevent amonia from building up in the water and poisoning them.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I can understand that sometimes other things in life take priority and the poor fish was more or less forced on you and it really isn't your fault. The other people all have very good suggestions. Since you don't have a viable way to keep him warm, the best you can do is try to keep his temperature consistent... So keep a larger container with clean water next to him for water changes. I would actually not put him in the window because the sun can warm the cup too much and cause huge fluctuations in temperature throughout the day.

If you really cannot care for him though, I am willing to adopt him from you and send you the money to have him shipped to me. PM me if you want.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I might be able to come up with a bigger bowl but what if it's been washed with soap? Can I rinse it very very well? I have kinda gotten attached to him. He is the only thing I have to talk to. I didn't mean to torture him further. I feel really horrible. I will try to keep the cup extra clean. And I will move the cup away from the window and put him by my bed. It still will get sunlight, but not directly in it. I can't get any conditioners but I can leave the water out for the clean water. I'm just afraid that the bugs here might get in it. I'm trying my best. I had to leave everything that I owned behind other than the clothes on my back. My life was inddanger and I had to leave. Long story. I am going to do the best I can and look into finding a bigger bowl or container and make sure I keep it clean.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

just4kicks said:


> I might be able to come up with a bigger bowl but what if it's been washed with soap? Can I rinse it very very well? I have kinda gotten attached to him. He is the only thing I have to talk to. I didn't mean to torture him further. I feel really horrible. I will try to keep the cup extra clean. And I will move the cup away from the window and put him by my bed. It still will get sunlight, but not directly in it. I can't get any conditioners but I can leave the water out for the clean water. I'm just afraid that the bugs here might get in it. I'm trying my best. I had to leave everything that I owned behind other than the clothes on my back. My life was inddanger and I had to leave. Long story. I am going to do the best I can and look into finding a bigger bowl or container and make sure I keep it clean.


You can only make do with what your given. No matter the outcome, your attention to him even in his small cup is a better life then the care he'd ever receive at a store.

Even a 2 dollar gallon bowl at Walmart will work wonders, make sure your water is DECHLORINATED! (or get 88c green tabbed drinking water gallons at Walmart, you can age tap water as well to get the chlorine out, rain water works too if collected properly)

Once soap is used, it doesn't ever fully come out and will leech into the water if it sits in that cup.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

It's so awesome of you to save a fish from a horrific death even though you seem to have a lot of difficult ans stressful things going on in your own life. Yes, dechlorinator is very important, but until you have the money, you can remove the chlorine by letting the water sit out overnight. I second the suggestions to just keep a container of water handy for water changes.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I had a friend here help me take a picture of it. Can you tell me if it looks ok? I hope it works.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

just4kicks said:


> I had a friend here help me take a picture of it. Can you tell me if it looks ok? I hope it works.


Hard to tell from the angle, but looks like you either have a veiltail female or a fairly young male. A little faded, but doesn't look in particularly rough shape. There is a lot of leftover uneaten food, which will dirty the water even quicker... Feed less. One or two flakes should do it. A young betta needs more food, but you would want to feed more times a day if s/he is, not larger meals.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww, the poor thing looks very stressed (the pale color and horizontal stripes are usually an indicator of stress). But otherwise, I don't see any visible signs of illness. You said that the person who gave him/her to you tried to use it for a fight?! Poor thing! Have you changed the cup water yet? It looks like there is some uneaten food or other material in there, which will increase the ammonia levels. I would do a water change as soon as you have had some water aged long enough for the chlorine to evaporate.

Another suggestion that I just thought of: since you have no choice but to keep him/her in the cup for now, I would hold off on feeding. Bettas can go several weeks without food; food and fish waste both produce ammonia, which is the biggest concern in the little container. Once he/she is in a bigger container, you can resume feeding.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

It is really small. Alot smaller than the ones I saw at petco the other day. And I just fed it about an hour or so ago. It isn't much longer than a thumb nail. I filled up a jug of water this morning and letting it set to change the water. A lady that came to the shelter today said that she might have a small tank that I could borrow from her until I can see further. She basically told me the same information that you guys have. She is the one who told me about this site. She said that if I didn't want to keep him, than she would foster him for me until I can take care of him. She has 4 bettas herself and a few other fish too. But she said that I could keep him if I wanted to. And she would be back in a few days with some supplies. God bless kind people.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That's great, I hope the tank comes through!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Aww, poor fishy. 

maybe a piece of fabric or pantyhose stretched across the top of the aging water will keep bugs out? And definitely feed a bit less, it looks like there's a bunch at the bottom of that cup. Only 2-3 pellets/flakes. 

The Petco people told you the cup only needs to be cleaned 2-3 times a MONTH?!?!? O_O I swear the lack of knowledge out there is astounding. Good on you though for doing the best you can to give this fish the life it deserves


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you. I trust the lady wouldn't have lied to me. She said that she would be back Thursday or Friday with the tank. And yes. That's what petco told me to do. But I'm going to try to be more careful with the flakes. I will be changing the water tomorrow morning. I wish I could find her on here because I don't have any other way to contact her. She comes here to the shelter from to time and helps out. She hasn't been here for a while before today because she is pregnant and has been having problems with the baby. Well, when I say my prayers tonight, I'll say one for her and her family. And for you guys too, because it's hard to find people who care about other people enough to help. I think I'm going to name it shukufuku, which is Japanese for blessings. Because that's what this little fish brings.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

I am glad the fish is a blessing to you for right now you are as much a blessing for the fish. I sincerely wish you the best


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to hear that about tank. That is very nice of the lady to help. Even if it is small, it should be better than the cup. 

Thank you for trying to get help for your betta when you aren't in the best situation yourself. So many people who have the time and money do not try to find out what is adequate care for a fish or even bother provide it if they know. 

I hope things improve for you and also your little guy or gal. Please keep us updated if you can.


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

just4kicks said:


> So someone thought it would be nice to get me a betta fish. I don't have any supplies other than some flake food that I feed it every other day. I've had it for about a week and I clean his cup out thoroughly whenever it looks dirty. My place stays pretty warm and he is by my window so he can get some sun during the day. I've been thinking about turning a big candle holder into his home but I'dhhave to wash it out first. It holds about a half of a gallon. I talked to a lady at petco today and she gave me a care sheet for some information. She showed me a really cool bowl that can hang on the wall, but I wouldn't be able to put it up because I can't put nails in these walls. So I was wondering if there was anything else that I needed to get? I also have a fake plant thing that I was going to put in its new home. I was completely unprepared for this fish, and have never had a fish before. So can anybody help me?


Don't put your betta near the window, because if any drafts do get in it can get cold without you knowing.

Pellets are better than flakes, so I recommend you get those.

Here's a list of things:

-Pellets
-2.5 gallon+ tank (NOTHING SMALLER)
-Silk or live plants (NOTHING SHARP, as betta fins are VERY delicate)
-a heater (make sure its made for the size tank you get)
-a filter (make sure its made for the size tank you get)
-an air pump (make sure its made for the size tank you get)
-glass thermometer
-water conditioner (you NEED this)
-gravel/stones for the bottom of your tank (again NOTHING SHARP)
-a net
-caves/decor for your new friend to hide in (make sure the inside is not sharp and that the entrance/exit is AT LEAST the size of quarter)

That's all I can think of at the moment, but here's a link to a great website that can tell you a lot:

http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/your-betta--day-one.html

Hope I helped!


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I appreciate all of your advice and encouragment. This truly was a death or chance of life case with this little fish. I really appreciate everyone's understanding on my perticular situation. Thanks to this little fish, I have a little hope in life again. I won't go into all of the details of my entire life, but I am disabled and living in a shelter and not able to have contact with any of my family or past friends due to a severely abusive relationship. I was losing hope of living and I walked down the hall and see some ladies holding a cup with a poor fish heading to the community restroom. I asked them what type of fish that was, and they told me a dead one. They said that they tried to get it to fight, but it was too afraid. They tried to con petco into taking it, but they knew it wasn't one of their bettas and refused to refund. So they were killing it. They said that they tried bleach and it died so they were flushing it. I told them to let me take it and I would do it in my room. (I lied and Lord forgive me) but I took it to my room and it was still alive!!! So I put it into a Styrofoam cup and rinsed the cup so many times that I lost count and filled it back up and put the fish back in there. So I went to petco, and a kind lady heard the story of this little fish, and bought some flakes for it so it would at least have food. God bless the kind lady. So I've been doing the best that I could do. And when the lady that came to the shelter told me to try this site. And she promised to bring me some supplies, so I will keep praying for this little fish and I know in my heart that we are both going to make it. I believe that things happen for a reason. And I walked down that hall to save this fish, and the fish gave me a reason to keep going. And I'm sorry if this story is too graphic but I only told it toeexplain that I didn't do these things to cause this little fish harm. I don't choose to neglect this little fish. I wish I could change what happened to it, just like I wish I could have changed what happened in my life. But me and this little blessing are going to make it together.


----------



## gracem2002 (Dec 27, 2014)

just4kicks said:


> I appreciate all of your advice and encouragment. This truly was a death or chance of life case with this little fish. I really appreciate everyone's understanding on my perticular situation. Thanks to this little fish, I have a little hope in life again. I won't go into all of the details of my entire life, but I am disabled and living in a shelter and not able to have contact with any of my family or past friends due to a severely abusive relationship. I was losing hope of living and I walked down the hall and see some ladies holding a cup with a poor fish heading to the community restroom. I asked them what type of fish that was, and they told me a dead one. They said that they tried to get it to fight, but it was too afraid. They tried to con petco into taking it, but they knew it wasn't one of their bettas and refused to refund. So they were killing it. They said that they tried bleach and it died so they were flushing it. I told them to let me take it and I would do it in my room. (I lied and Lord forgive me) but I took it to my room and it was still alive!!! So I put it into a Styrofoam cup and rinsed the cup so many times that I lost count and filled it back up and put the fish back in there. So I went to petco, and a kind lady heard the story of this little fish, and bought some flakes for it so it would at least have food. God bless the kind lady. So I've been doing the best that I could do. And when the lady that came to the shelter told me to try this site. And she promised to bring me some supplies, so I will keep praying for this little fish and I know in my heart that we are both going to make it. I believe that things happen for a reason. And I walked down that hall to save this fish, and the fish gave me a reason to keep going. And I'm sorry if this story is too graphic but I only told it toeexplain that I didn't do these things to cause this little fish harm. I don't choose to neglect this little fish. I wish I could change what happened to it, just like I wish I could have changed what happened in my life. But me and this little blessing are going to make it together.


It's really great of you to help this little fishy out! Shukufuku is one lucky fish☻ ♥ Here's a list of things that you should try to get soon:
• Water conditioner (I recommend this one: http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-16837-B...44247&sr=1-2&keywords=betta+water+conditioner or this one, which also keeps evil ammonia under control: http://www.amazon.com/Prime-100-3-4...&qid=1427244294&sr=1-2&keywords=seachem+prime)

• Bigger home (in this case, you can go for cheaper/smaller. Even if it's only about a ha;f-gallon, we all understand your situation, and, believe me, the fish is a LOT better off with you than with those awful people you got him from. Here's a few small, cheap, but good homes- for now: http://www.amazon.com/Aquarius1-Gal...d=1427244414&sr=1-10&keywords=small+fish+tank http://www.amazon.com/Tom-Tominaga-...id=1427244457&sr=1-6&keywords=small+fish+bowl http://www.amazon.com/Lee-19525-Rou...id=1427244457&sr=1-9&keywords=small+fish+bowl (that last tank comes with an undergravel filter. while not the best filtering system, it'll work. ask the petco lady and other betta experts on here for info on cycling tanks, getting an api test kit is not necessary, you can have the pet store do it for you, normally for free! but, for now you should wait until the betta is comfortable with you before you think about attempting to cycle its home)

• If you can't afford something for your fishy friend to hide in, you can just cut up a plastic cup in half and cut a doorway in the bottom half. This will work as a temporary hideout. Try not to have sharp or ragged edges in your cutting! 

•Heater= not entirely necessary at the moment, but you should be fine as long as you keep the temperature consistent.

Good luck, we are all rooting for you and your finned friend! ♥ If you need any supplies or anything, please don't hesitate to ask, and we will not hesitate to offer to let you borrow heaters, tanks, anything you need! We do not expect payment/something in return, only to see your fishy grow up to be old and live happily!


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hopefully the woman with the tank pulls through! If not, I bet you could find something cool at the thrift store or on freecycle, even a huge glass jar would do in a pinch.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

Wrapping a towel around the bowl/cup is also a good way for it to retain heat, just don't cover the top! it needs surface air


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I thank you guys for the encouragment and inspiration. This little fish deserves the best in life. And when I am able to, I want to get this little guy everything it could possibly want. I thank God for the people who have helped me, and everyone here for the great advice and not being judgmental. I have faith that our lives with only get better from here, because we have each other. I'm so happy that I was told about this forum. I really wish I could find the lady and thank her, but hopefully I will get a chance in a few days. She gave me the hope that I would be able to make it through this trial in my life. And when she came and offered her help, instead of judging me, meant the world to me. God bless Ms. Toni. Maybe you will see this. You are a God sent person. And the same goes for this forum, because you take time out of your busy lives and help people just because you want to help people.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Does the fish have a name yet?


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes. Shukufuku. Its Japanese for blessings. I don't know whether it's a girl or boy though. Maybe when I can get a someone to take another better picture of it, maybe you guys can help me?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It is important that you get some dechlorinator to use during water changes. 

The old practice of "aging" water to let the chlorine evaporate is not enough. Most towns use _chloramine_ which does not break down or go away like chlorine. It is even more dangerous than chlorine. And only dechlorinator will get rid of it. 

Ask your new friend if she can give you some. It's important. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you for that information. And just in case, is there anything that I can do in the event that the lady doesn't bring any dechloranator? As she is doing this to help me,I would feel that it would be impolite to bring it up to her in the event that she doesn't give me any. Kinda like, beggars can't be choosers kind of deal. I won't have any money until the first of April. And I really do mean that. I am not able to ask for help from the director of the shelter as there are strict rules against pets with no exceptions. I only took the risk of being kicked out because I couldn't stand idly by while this poor betta was killed for no reason. And because I have only one more week left here until I can get my own housing. The only supplies that I have is it's cup abd some flake food. Hopefully that will change possibly tomorrow or Friday, but again, I wouldn't feel right trying to dictate what someone gives me. I wish my situation was different, but I have hope that in the very near future, things will be alot different.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

If you're in the US, and you feel comfortable sending me your address (click on my name and send me a private message), I can send you an extra bottle of conditioner I have, don't worry about shipping or anything. It's not the greatest quality stuff, but it's better than nothing! If I get it out first thing tomorrow, you should have it by Saturday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I think I sent a private message correctly. If not, please let me know.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I was also going to ask, I just didn't know how you would feel about a random stranger on the internet messaging you, but like Strawberry, I would like to send you some supplies if you are okay with it.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

The kindness on this site never ceases to amaze me. When I graduate here in may, I hope to be in the financial situation to do the same.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

I couldn't agree more. This little shukufuku is truly fulfilling its name. I feel so blessed to have had the pleasure to be in contact with such kind people. I'm in tears from the kindness that this little fish has brought into my dark past. I had long since lost hope in people. But with the kindness I've shown this little fish, I have met so many people who are showing it back to me. And all I did was do what I felt needed to be done. No living creature deserves to be abused for no reason.


----------



## jato (Jan 12, 2015)

just4kicks said:


> I couldn't agree more. This little shukufuku is truly fulfilling its name. I feel so blessed to have had the pleasure to be in contact with such kind people. I'm in tears from the kindness that this little fish has brought into my dark past. I had long since lost hope in people. But with the kindness I've shown this little fish, I have met so many people who are showing it back to me. And all I did was do what I felt needed to be done. No living creature deserves to be abused for no reason.


+1


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

*update*

Well God has been good to us, and the lady came today with a large pet keeper, some water dechloranator and some aquarium salt. She said that she wishes she had a spare heater, but that she would be looking for one for me. She said the keeper was about 2 gallons or so. It's the large size. She also gave me a baggie of pellets that are omega one betta pellets because she said that the flakes aren't very good for them. So she was helping me set it up and get the little shukufuku, in it's new home. I know he will be so much happier with all of this space. Thank you ruby and God bless you and everyone here on this forum. I have the container covered mostly to give him a little time to get used to the place and to try and keep it warm as it has been a little colder. So that's my update.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Yay!  I'm so happy for you and Shukufuku!  That sounds like it'll be awesome for your little fish.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

You are welcome dear. I'm still trying to find a heater for you. So just sit tight and I will be there sometime next week with a few more things. Sorry for being MIA. Long story. Anyway, I hope everything is well, and your shukie. I might have a 5 gallon tank for you when you get more space. It's already cycled and everything. Thinking about moving the guppies and shrimp into a 10 gallon soon. So just sit tight. It will all work out.;-)


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I had a feeling it was you Rubbie. It's a great thing you're doing  Both of you. I hope your situation gets better, Just4Kicks.


----------



## just4kicks (Mar 24, 2015)

Yay! I searched and searched for you, but couldn't find you. Now you finally see! I'm so happy! Shukie is loving his space. I've been doing the water changes like you said too, and feeding him like suggested and he seems much happier. Such a pretty color. I hope you are feeling much better. I've been praying for you. I know things seem hard right now, but you are truly a blessed woman. It's going to get better. It's like you told me, you go through the storm to prepare you for the sun. You have a wonderful son, 4 stunning bettas, and a baby on the way. Life is truly blessed. You are stronger than you give yourself credit for. No matter how someone tries to change you, always be yourself. I know you can be tough, but you have never been mean to me.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you dear. I've been hanging in there as best as possible. I will pm you a little later on. Trying to wake up.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

*Need to address some things*

First off, I want it to be made known, that the fish that was posted in this thread, is NOT the fish that I was originally approached about. I don't know exactly what is going on, but I just wanted to say that from my understanding, just4kicks came to me about a betta that she saved from being flushed. She proceeded to tell me that some girls poured bleach into the SOLO cup that he was in and was going to flush him. She stopped them and then a day or so later, she came to me and asked me what to do for him. I told her that I would foster him until she could get her own place. She refused, so I told her about this forum and told her that you guys would have more knowledge as to what to do for him. I made it very clear to be honest about her situation. And she wasn't. Then after she ran away and left him, I took him. Then when I got the message from bailmint that she was in trouble and was trying to get in touch with me, I contacted her. Needless to say, I wasted my money on a room that I didn't get to enjoy (I went out of town), I then drove back to jackson from west Memphis in the middle of the night to come bring her to my home. When I woke up this morning, she was gone again. I was not there when the apparent "abuse" happened. And when the house was searched after I informed the director, no other fish were found. And when the girls were questioned, they denied ever having any fish. And there was no evidence to suggest otherwise. When I first saw shukie, he was pale and pretty badly burned. But he isn't the fish that was posted in this thread. The betta she showed me, is the one that I have now. I'm not sure exactly what is the truth, but I am sorry that people were played and lied to (if indeed it was all a lie). I for one, pride myself on being honest no matter how it hurts. I don't mean to hurt people's feelings, but I am an honest person. I expect the same thing from the people that I allow into my life.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Well said, Rubbie. And like I said, I have the space and love for him if you decide to send him to me.

Like she mentioned, we aren't for sure that this is a lie, although it's quite possible. Don't blame Rubbie for anything, she did nothing wrong and is as confused about the situation as the rest of us.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

How strange and sad. Sorry that they dragged you into this mess :/


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel bad for everyone who was involved. All I know is what I saw and heard. And I can say without any doubt, the fish that was posted in this thread isn't the one she came to me about.


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't feel bad, you're doing your best. I'm sorry about your situation. Considering the size of the cup he's in (he's in the little cup you get bettas in, right?) you should try to clean it as often as possible to keep Ammonia and other things that are bad for bettas from building up. I think you're doing the best you can do right now, so just keep on doing what you're doing. If you do get a bigger container, be sure to rinse it out with hot water, and if you can, white vinegar. The vinegar will help kill any traces of soap, but make sure you rinse that off as well as you can. Good luck!


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

What do the fins look like? There are a lot of different types of bettas, but I'll try to put pictures of each of them.

Also, you can go to my website, and there's a section there about how to tell if little Shukufuku is a boy of girl.


----------



## bettagurl777 (Mar 19, 2015)

sorry, my website link is 

http://bettafishcareguide.weebly.com/


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> First off, I want it to be made known, that the fish that was posted in this thread, is NOT the fish that I was originally approached about. I don't know exactly what is going on, but I just wanted to say that from my understanding, just4kicks came to me about a betta that she saved from being flushed. She proceeded to tell me that some girls poured bleach into the SOLO cup that he was in and was going to flush him. She stopped them and then a day or so later, she came to me and asked me what to do for him. I told her that I would foster him until she could get her own place. She refused, so I told her about this forum and told her that you guys would have more knowledge as to what to do for him. I made it very clear to be honest about her situation. And she wasn't. Then after she ran away and left him, I took him. Then when I got the message from bailmint that she was in trouble and was trying to get in touch with me, I contacted her. Needless to say, I wasted my money on a room that I didn't get to enjoy (I went out of town), I then drove back to jackson from west Memphis in the middle of the night to come bring her to my home. When I woke up this morning, she was gone again. I was not there when the apparent "abuse" happened. And when the house was searched after I informed the director, no other fish were found. And when the girls were questioned, they denied ever having any fish. And there was no evidence to suggest otherwise. When I first saw shukie, he was pale and pretty badly burned. But he isn't the fish that was posted in this thread. The betta she showed me, is the one that I have now. I'm not sure exactly what is the truth, but I am sorry that people were played and lied to (if indeed it was all a lie). I for one, pride myself on being honest no matter how it hurts. I don't mean to hurt people's feelings, but I am an honest person. I expect the same thing from the people that I allow into my life.


I'm sorry if this comes off rude but I didn't quite understand your post, was just4kicks story false?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

It's not rude at all. I was just as confused and angry about the entire situation. After I posted a picture of the shukie that I knew about and was told about, it was brought to my attention that it wasn't the same one she originally posted a picture of in this thread. I tried to get the truth, but it turned into a horrible mess. All I know is that her story couldn't be proven and so in my eyes, she wasn't truthful.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> It's not rude at all. I was just as confused and angry about the entire situation. After I posted a picture of the shukie that I knew about and was told about, it was brought to my attention that it wasn't the same one she originally posted a picture of in this thread. I tried to get the truth, but it turned into a horrible mess. All I know is that her story couldn't be proven and so in my eyes, she wasn't truthful.


Okay, thanks so much for explaining it to me. I have trouble with reading comprehension so it helped to have it broken down for me 

Anyway, should you try private messaging her about how you think she isn't telling the 100% truth?


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

Tried that and I got threatened.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

rubbie5837 said:


> Tried that and I got threatened.


Really? How? This is strange.


----------

